# Valcopy Toy Poodles



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This post has been reported. 

The wording in this post indicates a purpose to create negative drama, which is against the rules. The thread is closed. Consider this a public warning to all not to create threads like this!!


----------

